# Mattman, Have a question for you.



## Jim (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you tell me the story behind this rod? Components and techniques it was designed for?

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/Otterods/Casting/IMGP0043.jpg

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/Otterods/Casting/IMGP0040.jpg

I have the same reel and am really curious.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mattman (Mar 29, 2007)

Jim

I did that for a customer in New Jersery.

He was pretty specific about the blank he wanted so there really wasn't any search for the "ideal" blank that fit his needs.

The rod is a G. Loomis GLX MB844. It was extended with woven graphite tubing to 7'6". Its a flippin' stick for him. The reel seat is a Fuji exposed blank seat painted with an iridescent paint that changes from purple to emerald green depending on the viewing angle. Hypalon split grips. Anodized aluminum winding checks in purple. Balancing system installed in the butt with gold and purple balancing disks. Fuji titanium framed SiC guides. Spiral wrapped. Black wraps with gold and purple metallic accents.

It really turned out to be a sweet rod. One of my favorites.

Not a cheap rod either. Buying the Ito is cheaper.

Matt


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2007)

That is one impressive rod! 

What are your feeling about painting the reel seat? Did you do it?


----------



## Icefisher15 (Mar 29, 2007)

May have gotten it like that, like some of the cool ones here that would also match up nice with that reel. https://www.matagi.co.jp/2007pdf/jpg/p71.jpg
https://www.matagi.co.jp/english/index.html


----------



## Mattman (Mar 30, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> That is one impressive rod!
> 
> What are your feeling about painting the reel seat? Did you do it?




It's a Matagi seat. Already painted. The paint is durable. Automotive quality.

I've considered trying to paint my own seats. I've got quite a bit of experience with paints. Its finding a source to buy such small quanities of paint that is the real bugger.

The Matagi stuff is nice, but a giant pain in the butt. Those seats are only stocked in one size. And its a pretty large size. Luckily on this rod, the seat was right near the butt of a very large diameter blank and fit nicely. On most rods, they don't. So then the options become; Order a custom size and wait 4 months for it. Or, build the handle on a piece of woven tubing and then mount that to the blank.


----------

